# Giffgaff = USELESS AVOID



## RaverDrew (Nov 13, 2012)

The shoddiest network by far. And I've just moved from 3 so that is really saying something.

Agents ignore messages and leave customers to rot for weeks without service !!!

The community are great and very helpful but there is only so much they can do.

Don't waste your time with this clown outfit.


----------



## gabi (Nov 13, 2012)

I've had lots of problems with them too. But it's £5 a month. I tend to use wifi more than a phone these days anyway.


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 13, 2012)

I've somehow ended up with duplicate threads, could a mod please merge.

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/giffgaff-useless-avoid.301990/


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 13, 2012)

gabi said:


> I've had lots of problems with them too. But it's £5 a month. I tend to use wifi more than a phone these days anyway.


 
I told orange I was going to giff gaff and they gave me a better £5 a month deal.
I never exceed my limit.


----------



## gabi (Nov 13, 2012)

The funniest/worst thing they do is give money to 'charity' on behalf of their customers when their service fails for days on end.

one outage on a friday night almost resulted in the break-up of my relationship and also standing up several friends. thank fuck they gave money to the battersea dogs home to compensate me.


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 13, 2012)

gabi said:


> I've had lots of problems with them too. But it's £5 a month. I tend to use wifi more than a phone these days anyway.


 
I've paid £15 for a service that won't let me make or receive calls, or internet. The agents just don't get back to you at all if you have a problem.


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 13, 2012)

gabi said:


> The funniest/worst thing they do is give money to 'charity' on behalf of their customers when their service fails for days on end.
> 
> one outage on a friday night almost resulted in the break-up of my relationship and also standing up several friends. thank fuck they gave money to the battersea dogs home to compensate me.


 
says it all 

I don't fancy my chances then of getting a refund for my 8 days (and counting) of no service whatsoever.


----------



## gabi (Nov 13, 2012)

No, you won't see any compensation. I tried too.


----------



## cesare (Nov 13, 2012)

I'll cross this one off my list of potential new providers then, cheers


----------



## pinkmonkey (Nov 13, 2012)

They sound  like the Ryanair of mobile phone contracts.  I was sorely tempted by them at one point (I'm with Voda$£one), but I think I'll leave it for now.


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 13, 2012)

I've spent a stupid amount of time applying for jobs using this number, and now they won't be able to contact me by phone. It's these knock-on frustrations that have vexed me the most. I just had to make a long bus journey too without being able to browse the internet or message people, I was forced into playing Angry Birds to pass the time ffs


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 13, 2012)

Come back 3... all is forgiven. 

For the sake of gaining an additional 100mins for my £15/month, this has caused me one almighty ballache.


----------



## gabi (Nov 13, 2012)

cesare said:


> I'll cross this one off my list of potential new providers then, cheers


 
I'd recommend you don't use them. Regretfully, I got some mates to sign up - you're supposed to receive free goodybags for doing so. a) I never received free goodybags and b) my mates hate me.


----------



## cesare (Nov 13, 2012)

gabi said:


> I'd recommend you don't use them. Regretfully, I got some mates to sign up - you're supposed to receive free goodybags for doing so. a) I never received free goodybags and b) my mates hate me.


Cheers gabi. I'm with Vodafone but at end of contract so was deciding whether to change or not. I might stick with the devil I know.


----------



## gabi (Nov 13, 2012)

cesare said:


> Cheers gabi. I'm with Vodafone but at end of contract so was deciding whether to change or not. I might stick with the devil I know.


 
They, perhaps rightfully, perhaps not, blame their outages on O2 (who they piggyback on).

I'm going back to Virgin one of these days. Never had any problems with them.


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 13, 2012)

Although I appreciate how their "community" of online help functions, I'm sorry to say that most of them come across as brainwashed cult members who are totally in denial about any criticism of the network.

They're a joke of a company.

Giffgaff "The mobile network run by you" = Corporate network O2 minus any kind of technical/user support whatsoever.

8 days of no reception whatsoever and no response from their "agents" has tried my patience to the max.


----------



## gabi (Nov 13, 2012)

think of the dogs you're helping drew, just think of them


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 13, 2012)

gabi said:


> They, perhaps rightfully, perhaps not, blame their outages on O2 (who they piggyback on).



They don't just piggyback, this is a false claim by them, they ARE O2/Telefonica. They just dress it up as them being a different company.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 13, 2012)

I considered giff gaff, but my housemate has them and even though he constantly verbally wanked off about how cheap they were he never seemed to get any service.

So i went from the rip off o2 to three, who so far have been good.


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 13, 2012)

gabi said:


> think of the dogs you're helping drew, just think of them


 
Quite frankly I'd like to give them a bit of old-skool puppy training and rub Giffgaff's face in it's own shit atm.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 13, 2012)

So its basically the happy shopper version of 02,minus the happy part.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 13, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> 8 days of no reception whatsoever and no response from their "agents" has tried my patience to the max.


 
Be fair - how can they get back to you when you can't receive calls and have no net?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 13, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> So its basically the happy shopper version of 02,minus the happy part.


SHOP LOCALLY, SAVE STOCKPILE PETROL


----------



## Onket (Nov 13, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Although I appreciate how their online "community" functions, I'm sorry to say that most of them come across as brainwashed cult members who are totally in denial about any criticism of the boards.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 13, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> SHOP LOCALLY, SAVE STOCKPILE PETROL



In glass jars near heat sources


*shakes fist at sky*


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 13, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> Be fair - how can they get back to you when you can't receive calls and have no net?


 
They only communicate through their online message centre anyway apparently.

edit: ooh I've just had an email from them saying there is a response for me to check (first in 8 days) let's see what it says...


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 13, 2012)

Carry a spare PAYG phone. ?
This reminds me, I might start doing that - seeing as the phone app on my Android phone seems to crash anyway.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 13, 2012)

Onket said:


>


Careful now - WALLS HAVE EARS


----------



## Onket (Nov 13, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> They only communicate through their online message centre anyway apparently.
> 
> edit: ooh I've just had an email from them saying there is a response for me to check (first in 8 days) let's see what it says...


 
"Your online message is important to us and we will respond as soon as possible."


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 13, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> They only communicate through their online message centre anyway apparently.
> 
> edit: ooh I've just had an email from them saying there is a response for me to check (first in 8 days) let's see what it says...


 
Jesus wept...


> Hello there Drew, Kathleen here from the giffgaff team. Thanks for your query and sorry to hear that you're having problems with your SIM. I have taken a look at your account and can see that you have previously brought this problem to our attention. Any new incidents raised which relates to the original problem will be closed, this is just to keep things under control.


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 13, 2012)

and now this...


> Hello there Drew, Kathleen here from the giffgaff team. Thanks for your query and sorry to hear that you're having problems with your SIM. I've checked your account Drew and you'll be happy to know that everything seems to be fine from our end, your SIM is active and there is an active goodybag set up. This suggests that the problem is either with your handset or could be a faulty SIM. So what you need to do first Drew is try your giffgaff SIM in another unlocked handset to see if you are getting the same problem, if you are then this would suggest that your SIM is faulty, however if the SIM is working perfectly fine I would ask you to check that your handset is unlocked as our SIM's only work on unlocked handsets or handsets that are locked to the 02 network. If the problem is still there Drew, after trying another handset, then you may need to replace your SIM. To do this you will have to log into your account and replace the SIM yourself. To replace this particular giffgaff SIM card simply log into your giffgaff account and click on the link I've provided below: http://giffgaff.com/support/lost (This is the only way you can keep your existing number and account balance). You'll be given the choice to either "Bar SIM only" or "Bar SIM and Handset" so please ensure Drew that you only click on the "Bar SIM Only" option as you only want to replace your SIM and not bar your handset as well. Hope this helps Drew, if you need any further help you can ask for help on our community forum at: http://community.giffgaff.com/), or check out our FAQ section at http://giffgaff.com/support alternatively if all else fails please feel free to contact me again and I'll be happy to help. Cheers and all the best, Kathleen @ the giffgaff team



Totally ignoring the fact that I already explained I had tried the sim in other unlocked handsets and had exactly the same message.

Useless fucking wankers, I'm cutting my losses, they can keep the £15, there's no way I'm carrying on with a company like this.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 13, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Carry a spare PAYG phone. ?
> This reminds me, I might start doing that - seeing as the phone app on my Android phone seems to crash anyway.




Can I be the first to suggest the nokia 3310


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 13, 2012)

they keep repeating your name.Coppers,social workers and people trying to fuck you using NLP techniques do that


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 13, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> they keep repeating your name.Coppers,social workers and people trying to fuck you using NLP techniques do that


 
I'm telling you mate, they're cultists.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 13, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> I've spent a stupid amount of time applying for jobs using this number, and now they won't be able to contact me by phone. It's these knock-on frustrations that have vexed me the most. I just had to make a long bus journey too without being able to browse the internet or message people, I was forced into playing Angry Birds to pass the time ffs


 

get angry birds star wars, its actually very very cool and will make your bus journey much more fun


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 13, 2012)

Kathleen and "The Giffgaff Team"


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 13, 2012)

ruffneck23 said:


> get angry birds star wars, its actually very very cool and will make your bus journey much more fun



They don't do a free version for iOS


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 13, 2012)

69p ?


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 13, 2012)

Not worth it when I can play it for free on my Android tablet


----------



## Onket (Nov 13, 2012)

I quite like angry birds when it's fairly easy with endless amounts of levels.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 13, 2012)

fairymuff @ RD


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2012)

GiffGaff is still working fine for me.


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 13, 2012)

I really wish I'd done some better research now and seen the amount of dissatisfied customers all over the web, rather than listened to the evangelism of it's cult members.


----------



## mauvais (Nov 13, 2012)

Have you considered, ooh I don't know, getting another SIM?

Have you considered it, Drew? Have you? Drew? Is that you?


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 13, 2012)

The problems are clearly your end, drew. Have you been audited recently? We see that your stress levels are high.


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 13, 2012)

I've had to cancel the useless one they sent me, and have ordered a replacement thanks mauvais. I'm giving them one last chance. They say it should arrive within 5 working days (although there are plenty of people on their forums complaining that it takes them a lot longer than that)


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 13, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> The problems are clearly your end, drew. Have you been audited recently? We see that your stress levels are high.



Bloody thetans !!! 

My stress levels are at an all time high after dealing with this shower, I tell ya


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2012)

mauvais said:


> Have you considered, ooh I don't know, getting another SIM?
> 
> Have you considered it, Drew? Have you? Drew? Is that you?


It's probably something to do with his iPhone.


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 13, 2012)

It's clearly Steve Jobs' fault... somehow 

Fact: Giffgaff have donated more money to charity due to service outages, than Apple have in the last decade etc.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 13, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Kathleen and "The Giffgaff Team"


 

dodgy symbol












AND  they are dressed in black...


----------



## pesh (Nov 13, 2012)

editor said:


> It's probably something to do with his iPhone.


probably the fault of these microsims.

i'd check you haven't accidentally filled the phone with LSD and swallowed the sim.


----------



## IC3D (Nov 13, 2012)

GiffGaff work fine for me with bargainous unlimited internet to boot. ETA did you download the GiffGaff app thingy for iphone Drew


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 13, 2012)

Yep, but didn't do any good. It was a dodgy sim card that failed to register at all. Apparently a dodgy batch were sent out that they failed to provision properly.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 13, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> I really wish I'd done some better research now and seen the amount of dissatisfied customers all over the web, rather than listened to the evangelism of it's cult members.


 
Aint that the truth.


----------



## cybertect (Nov 14, 2012)

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/11/12/giffgaff_poll/




			
				The Register said:
			
		

> *When GiffGaff falls over, is it even news any more?*
> *Or should we only report when it works for a bit*
> 
> 
> *Poll* Cut-price operator GiffGaff had another minor network outage last week, this time knocking out text messaging for some customers. Meanwhile, here in the Vulture Towers, debate raged as to whether this qualifies as news - given how often GiffGaff falls apart - so we thought we'd put it to a popular vote so you can tell us


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 14, 2012)

ruffneck23 said:


> get angry birds star wars, its actually very very cool and will make your bus journey much more fun


Erhmehgherd, is it finally out?


----------



## gabi (Nov 14, 2012)

in a move seemingly designed to wind Drew up further, we've all just received this...



> *Vote for Payback charity and best idea *
> 
> Hello xxxx,
> 
> ...


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 14, 2012)

I have requested a refund anyway... I'll keep this thread posted as to whether I am successful or not.

They may redeem themselves slightly if my new sim arrives in the post tomorrow, however I'm not getting my hopes up.


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 14, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> they keep repeating your name.Coppers,social workers and people trying to fuck you using NLP techniques do that


I presume it's a cut n pasta message, Dave, with an auto-insert / auto-search 'insert / replace name' function so's it looks personal, Dave.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 14, 2012)

I can feel my mind going


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 15, 2012)

Well, the new sim has promptly arrived within 48hrs    but still says "no service"  apparently I have to wait up to 24hrs for it to activate


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2012)

This is worse than #leathergate


----------



## gabi (Nov 15, 2012)

Mine's worked for almost 2 weeks straight now. Altho i suspect it probably is actually off a lot of the time. i only use an actual phone about once every few days really so wouldn't notice if it was kaput.

£5. Fuck it. ill stick to it.

drew have you tried turning it off and turning it back on? that's what they asked me last time


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 15, 2012)

So the sim has finally activated, but...

They've assigned me THE WRONG FUCKING NUMBER !!! 

Absolutely fucking useless in EVERY way

I also have NO mobile data, despite having entered all the APN settings correctly and switching on and off countless times.

I've also tried assigning a profile from the official app and this still hasn't sorted it.

Do yourself a favour people and avoid these clowns at all cost.


----------



## gabi (Nov 15, 2012)

you can apply for your old number on the site... there's instructions there. that bit did actually work for me.


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 15, 2012)

I already did that last week with the first sim that they sent me when I transferred my old 3 mobile number, it said that it had been successful.

My old 3 sim card no longer works or identifies as that number.

This is fucking ridiculous.


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 15, 2012)

So my number that I've had for nearly 12 years is now missing in the system somewhere, and not assigned to any sim card that I am in possession of. 

3 are telling me that the port to Giffgaff went ahead, Giffgaff are yet to respond to my request asking what has happened, and it may take 24 hrs for an agent to get back to me.

Oh, and I STILL don't have mobile data.

I think it's time to go to OFCOM


----------



## gabi (Nov 15, 2012)

dude it's the mobile network run by *YOU*.

sort your shit out.


----------



## tarannau (Nov 15, 2012)

My experience with Giff Gaff was pretty lousy to be fair. One faulty SIM to start off with, then a replacement ordered that never arrived. By the time the third had slowly reached me, Three had offered a far better deal to stay


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm almost certainly going to go back to Three after this month's goodybag is used up. I've never known such a shambles at every step of the way.

At least I now have a working phone number with credit again, although where and who my original number is located with is still a mystery ??? It goes straight to voicemail but isn't assigned to either my old Three sim card or any of the ones that Giffgaff have sent me ??? If it disappears into the ether I'll be visiting Giffgaff's head office with a jerrycan of something highly flammable.

I now also have mobile data at last, but only after one of their agents sent me a custom iPhone apn profile different to all the ones listed in the guides, it really shouldn't have to be like this surely ?

Not too impressed with the service either tbh, nearly every call has dropped so far despite showing 4 or 5 bars of service, and the internet is nowhere near as sturdy or speedy as Three's. Tethering doesn't work either which is a pain, as other users have suggested it would. Apparently they have changed this very recently, and want an extra £10 for something that Three offer for free.

Sad to say negatives have far outweighed the positives atm, I had high hopes too after hearing good things from friends, but I'm willing to give it the month before I choose whether to dump them.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 16, 2012)

Ditch ditch ditch.  I went over to GG from Three but found I could no teather my laptop which I do a lot.  then could not get a signal despite being able to see the transmitter from my bedroom windows (about 800 mtrs away)  Pain in the arse which resulted in me going back to Three.


----------



## Yata (Nov 16, 2012)

The goodybags are crap and the points hungry idiots on the support forum are useless, started out good but theres better out there now so no point sticking with GG. Unlimited tethering package with minutes+txts might save them but they wouldnt even be able to handle it by the looks of things.
Off to 3 I go then...


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 16, 2012)

Yata said:


> The goodybags are crap and the points hungry idiots on the support forum are useless, started out good but theres better out there now so no point sticking with GG. Unlimited tethering package with minutes+txts might save them but they wouldnt even be able to handle it by the looks of things.
> Off to 3 I go then...


the £10 deal is better with giffgaff (more data, and i can tether).  so i will be staying with them

If i needed my phone for something more important, i would use a proper company


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 16, 2012)

The £15 deal with 3 that gives you unlimited data and 300 cross network mins lets you tether too.

Giffgaff's £15 deal isn't letting me tether, which is pretty disappointing as I thought it would.


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 16, 2012)

Also I thought the £10 deal with Giffgaff only gives you 1gb now ? http://giffgaff.com/goodybags/10pound-goodybag


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2012)

GiffGaff's still working for me with nae bother.


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 16, 2012)

editor said:


> GiffGaff's still working for me with nae bother.


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## joustmaster (Nov 16, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> The £15 deal with 3 that gives you unlimited data and 300 cross network mins lets you tether too.
> 
> Giffgaff's £15 deal isn't letting me tether, which is pretty disappointing as I thought it would.


it might be a iphone thing. i guess they are easier to restrict than android


RaverDrew said:


> Also I thought the £10 deal with Giffgaff only gives you 1gb now ? http://giffgaff.com/goodybags/10pound-goodybag


it does, yeah. I'm keeping an eye on my usage. I have used more than a gig before, but not recently. the £12 goodybag is the unlimited one now. 
still cheaper than three though.


----------



## Onket (Nov 16, 2012)

Badgers said:


> This is worse than #leathergate



25 pages short.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 16, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> I'm almost certainly going to go back to Three after this month's goodybag is used up. I've never known such a shambles at every step of the way.
> 
> At least I now have a working phone number with credit again, although where and who my original number is located with is still a mystery ??? It goes straight to voicemail but isn't assigned to either my old Three sim card or any of the ones that Giffgaff have sent me ??? If it disappears into the ether I'll be visiting Giffgaff's head office with a jerrycan of something highly flammable.
> 
> ...


Unless they keep charging you....*muahahahahahaha*


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 16, 2012)

I've been with giffgaff for a couple of years with no major bother.


----------



## craigxcraig (Nov 16, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Unless they keep charging you....*muahahahahahaha*


 
FFS just gone to my online bank account and they've yet again debited me. My acct is closed, has been for several months and they still taking cash of me. Beyond the joke.
15/11/2012 WWW.GIFFGAFF.COM 
£15.00


----------



## Onket (Nov 16, 2012)

craigxcraig said:


> FFS just gone to my online bank account and they've yet again debited me. My acct is closed, has been for several months and they still taking cash of me. Beyond the joke.
> 15/11/2012 WWW.GIFFGAFF.COM
> £15.00


 
If it's a direct debit you need to cancel it with your bank to stop them. They might even be able to get some money back. Mine did with Talk Talk.


----------



## craigxcraig (Nov 16, 2012)

Just on the Giff Gaff site and my account is blocked/closed and told to contact customer services, only they don't have a telephone number and I can't get in to to email CS.

This is a joke.


----------



## craigxcraig (Nov 16, 2012)

Onket said:


> If it's a direct debit you need to cancel it with your bank to stop them. They might even be able to get some money back. Mine did with Talk Talk.


 

I'm currently with Smile and I have a message/email trail saying I no longer have anything to do with Giff Gaff and to stop paying them - yet each month I'm debited


----------



## Onket (Nov 16, 2012)

When I was looking for a new provider a year or so ago, Giff Gaff were mentioned by people on here. I went to their website & sent them a message asking them some question or other. Never received an answer so I didn't go with them. Quite straightforward, thankfully.

Unfortunately I have my broadband & landline at home with Talk Talk, so I get my fair share of utter
ridiculousness from them.


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 16, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Unless they keep charging you....*muahahahahahaha*


 
Thank fuck I used a voucher to top up.


----------



## gabi (Nov 16, 2012)

RubyToogood said:


> I've been with giffgaff for a couple of years with no major bother.


 
How about the two major outages in the last year? Which affected the whole network? One outage is unacceptable, and you'd expect a refund at least. Two outages, no refunds. Instead a small donation to charity on our behalf. 

I already give to charities thanks guys. I do need a phone though, which is why I fucking pay you.


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2012)

Onket said:


> Unfortunately I have my broadband & landline at home with Talk Talk, so I get my fair share of utter
> ridiculousness from them.


You couldn't have picked a worse network. 

Three and TalkTalk named worst network and ISP, again


----------



## gabi (Nov 16, 2012)

I confidently predict Giffgaff will coast into first position next time round


----------



## electroplated (Nov 16, 2012)

right then... I've been with Orange for about 12 years and I am definitely paying too much given how little I use my phone - I reckon I need about 300-400 mins a month calls and 500GB data and that's it.
I was very seriously considering GiffGaff but between this thread and people I know having hassle I'm wondering if I should just try and twist Orange's arm and say I'm leaving with the hope of getting a better deal...  any tips?


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2012)

gabi said:


> I confidently predict Giffgaff will coast into first position next time round


I don't think you understand how utterly shit Talk Talk are.


----------



## gabi (Nov 16, 2012)

editor said:


> I don't think you understand how utterly shit Talk Talk are.


 
Nope, I had TalkTalk for a while. They were shocking too. They're on a par.


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2012)

gabi said:


> Nope, I had TalkTalk for a while. They were shocking too. They're on a par.


Thing is, it's not decided on just your own opinion. There's no doubting that some have had problems, but I've been on GiffGaff for a couple of years now and generally the service has been very good - amazingly so in fact, considering how little I'm paying.


----------



## Onket (Nov 16, 2012)

There is no problem at all with Talk Talk unless you have to contact them for any reason. The service is fine, the engineers have been fine, but their callcentre is awful. I've just moved house. Terrible experience.


----------



## Onket (Nov 16, 2012)

p.s. At least they have agreed to refund me as a result, you don't even get that with Giff Gaff.


----------



## gabi (Nov 16, 2012)

editor said:


> Thing is, it's not decided on just your own opinion. There's no doubting that some have had problems, but I've been on GiffGaff for a couple of years now and generally the service has been very good - amazingly so in fact, considering how little I'm paying.


 
Even their fucking website doesn't work half the time when I'm trying to top up. They're incredibly shit. You're in a very small minority if you've had an 'amazingly good' service.


----------



## gabi (Nov 16, 2012)

Just take a cursory glance at their forums


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2012)

gabi said:


> Just take a cursory glance at their forums


Take a cursory glance at _any_ network forum, and then, while you're at it, take a look at all the consumer reports on Talk Talk over the past five years.  They are shockingly bad.


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2012)

Onket said:


> There is no problem at all with Talk Talk unless you have to contact them for any reason. The service is fine, the engineers have been fine, but their callcentre is awful. I've just moved house. Terrible experience.


They're shit on many levels. 

Three and TalkTalk named worst network and ISP, again (2012)
TalkTalk again rated worst among landline and broadband providers (2011)



> Ofcom said that for the landline telephone market it "received the most complaints during the second quarter of 2012 from customers of TalkTalk Group, with 0.53 complaints per 1,000 customers."
> 
> Billing and customer service problems continue to be whinged about by TalkTalk subscribers. In 2011, the company was slapped with a massive £3m fine after wrongly billing tens of thousands of customers for services they never received. Ofcom said on Wednesday that complaints of this kind about TalkTalk were at their lowest since the regulator first started publishing such data in 2010.
> 
> ...


TalkTalk somehow retains most-complained-about-ISP title AGAIN


----------



## gabi (Nov 16, 2012)

TalkTalk were hilariously shit. But at least they had a call centre you could rant at.


----------



## Onket (Nov 16, 2012)

Love how the Ed has again managed to turn a thread into a competition between something he supports, and straightforward comments made by others!


----------



## Firky (Nov 16, 2012)

Just get a new number, drew. Everyone rejects the call when they see it is you calling. It could be the start of something new and beautiful.


----------



## peterkro (Nov 16, 2012)

The thing is there's nothing wrong with giffgafs (O2) network nor talktalk's,resellers (adsl24 for instance) provide a great service using the same network.It's the fucknuts running their companies who are useless.


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 16, 2012)

firky said:


> Just get a new number, drew. Everyone rejects the call when they see it is you calling. It could be the start of something new and beautiful.


True, I might be able to get hold of your mum again


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 16, 2012)

editor said:


> They're shit on many levels.
> 
> Three and TalkTalk named worst network and ISP, again (2012)
> TalkTalk again rated worst among landline and broadband providers (2011)
> ...


I only think they are still around because British people like something to moan about, like the weather.


----------



## Onket (Nov 16, 2012)

Cost. And if you don't have to contact them, they're fine.


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2012)

Onket said:


> Love how the Ed has again managed to turn a thread into a competition between something he supports, and straightforward comments made by others!


I'm just stating the facts, as backed up by years of consumer research.

Maybe you should try discussing the facts too instead of trying to post yet another misfiring personal dig at me?


----------



## Onket (Nov 16, 2012)

editor said:


> I'm just stating the facts, as backed up by years of consumer research.
> 
> Maybe you should try discussing the facts too instead of trying to post yet another misfiring dig at me?


 
Whatever you say, dear. Keep those blinkers on, and keep on projecting.


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2012)

Onket said:


> Whatever you say, dear. Keep those blinkers on, and keep on projecting.


You're like a whiny little child desperate for attention. This thread is about GiffGaff's service and that of their rivals. Do try and keep on topic and keep the dull personal shit to yourself. Thanks.


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 16, 2012)

gabi said:


> How about the two major outages in the last year? Which affected the whole network? One outage is unacceptable, and you'd expect a refund at least. Two outages, no refunds. Instead a small donation to charity on our behalf.
> 
> I already give to charities thanks guys. I do need a phone though, which is why I fucking pay you.


what would the refund have been though?
The first time they were down for about 8 - 10 hours.
I pay a tenner a month, so thats about 10p.
Its ok, the charity can have some of it.


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 16, 2012)

Everything seemed to go tits up, when the auto top up thing came in to action.

I asked on their forum how to top up, and was told the only way I could do it was via the mobile webpages.

They seem to be doing everything with the bare minimum of servers and cost, so its understandable if every now and then you can't use things.


----------



## Onket (Nov 16, 2012)

editor said:


> You're like a whiny little child desperate for attention. This thread is about GiffGaff's service and that of their rivals. Do try and keep on topic and keep the dull personal shit to yourself. Thanks.


 
Will you please leave me alone now? You only have to read the thread to see my post was bang on the money. Tough shit if you don't like having the way you post pointed out to you. To try to twist it to make it look like it's my fault, and I'm the one posting 'dull personal shit' is entirely, and typically, hypocritcal.



editor said:


> You're like a whiny little child desperate for attention.


 
I'm well aware you're like a dog with a bone with these sorts of things, so I'll leave it there.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2012)

@Onket


----------



## Firky (Nov 16, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> True, I might be able to get hold of your mum again


 
I warned you her hip would give out but you just would not listen.


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 16, 2012)

I've never had a single problem with giffgaff


----------



## Onket (Nov 16, 2012)

Badgers said:


> @Onket


 
Good post.

@facepalm


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> Good post.
> 
> @facepalm



@youloveit


----------



## Onket (Nov 16, 2012)

@dullpersonalshit


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2012)

Onket said:


> I'm well aware you're like a dog with a bone with these sorts of things, so I'll leave it there.


Good. It's about time you stopped this stalkerish, obsessional behaviour because it's always to the detriment of the discussion.


----------



## BoxRoom (Nov 16, 2012)

Am quite fortunate it seems, never had any trouble with giffgaff. Or firky's mum.


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> Everything seemed to go tits up, when the auto top up thing came in to action.
> 
> I asked on their forum how to top up, and was told the only way I could do it was via the mobile webpages.
> 
> They seem to be doing everything with the bare minimum of servers and cost, so its understandable if every now and then you can't use things.


I've only had a couple of fairly minor wobbles in the last two years and when I weigh that up with how much I'm paying for the service (i.e not very much at all with no binding contract) I still think it represents pretty remarkable value for money.


----------



## Onket (Nov 16, 2012)

editor said:


> Good. It's about time you stopped this stalkerish, obsessional behaviour because it's always to the detriment of the discussion.


----------



## EastEnder (Nov 16, 2012)

I've been with giffgaff for about 6 months now - had no problem switching, their SIM worked first time, kept my old number, everything's been hunky dory since. A £10 "goodybag" every month gives me all the minutes, texts & data I could ever need. And Kathleen pops round twice a week to give me a BJ & do the dishes.


----------



## Firky (Nov 16, 2012)

BoxRoom said:


> Am quite fortunate it seems, never had any trouble with giffgaff. Or firky's mum.


 
I got a GG SIM the same time as Drew and it never activated, it could well have done by now but after 48 hours I was fedup of waiting and went back to Orange. Who activated the new SIM instantly! It seems a coincidence that Drew  has the same problem in the same week as me, I reckon there system had a wobble and they're too incompetent to sort it out efficiently or simply don't care. I may give them another go in the future but for now I am happy with my old favourite, Orange. I know they aren't good value but I have never had a problem with them.


----------



## gabi (Nov 16, 2012)

The problem is there *is* no system. when something goes tits up there's nobody to fix it. because It's the *Mobile Network Run by You*

A Lovely concept in principle... as is socialism. Sadly neither quite work like that.


----------



## Yata (Nov 16, 2012)

The most annoying thing for me is not being able to have a call/txt plan plus over 1gb tethering data. So I have to pay 12 quid for a paltry 3gb data only gigabag and then 10 quid credit for calls/txts. Although I dont even seem to be going near the 3gb since the signal is so bad when I actually need the tethering and then its an amazing signal at home where I dont need to tether :S


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 16, 2012)

Yata said:


> The most annoying thing for me is not being able to have a call/txt plan plus over 1gb tethering data. So I have to pay 12 quid for a paltry 3gb data only gigabag and then 10 quid credit for calls/txts. Although I dont even seem to be going near the 3gb since the signal is so bad when I actually need the tethering and then its an amazing signal at home where I dont need to tether :S


 
How often are you out of wifi?


----------



## Yata (Nov 16, 2012)

lizzieloo said:


> How often are you out of wifi?


ATM im only home every other weekend so I do need the tethering at the moment maybe till the new year or Feb at the latest but the signal is so poor with GG where I'm staying through the week. Been recommended 3 as it has a good signal where I'm staying but dont wanna sign up to another 2 year death pact when I could be home in a few months. But at the same time I'm seriously missing iplayer, 4od, tvcatchup, youtube..well.. the internet in general actually since I cant even reply on here when I'm tethered as the reply boxes dont load ! (wtf!)


----------



## Santino (Nov 16, 2012)

gabi said:


> The problem is there *is* no system. when something goes tits up there's nobody to fix it. because It's the *Mobile Network Run by You*
> 
> A Lovely concept in principle... as is socialism. Sadly neither quite work like that.


It's not a operational concept, it's a marketing strategy.


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 18, 2012)

Yata said:


> ATM im only home every other weekend so I do need the tethering at the moment maybe till the new year or Feb at the latest but the signal is so poor with GG where I'm staying through the week. Been recommended 3 as it has a good signal where I'm staying but dont wanna sign up to another 2 year death pact when I could be home in a few months. But at the same time I'm seriously missing iplayer, 4od, tvcatchup, youtube..well.. the internet in general actually since I cant even reply on here when I'm tethered as the reply boxes dont load ! (wtf!)


3 payg = 300 cross network mins, 3000 txts, unlimited data, plus tether away to your heart's content... £15/month no contract


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 18, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> 3 payg = 300 cross network mins, 3000 txts, unlimited data, plus tether away to your heart's content... £15/month no contract


you aren't allowed to tether with three, on pay as you go


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 18, 2012)

You certainly are, I used mine all the time to tether, often using stupid amounts of data when I left utorrent running in the background and the phone connected over night.


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 18, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> You certainly are, I used mine all the time to tether, often using stupid amounts of data when I left utorrent running in the background and the phone connected over night.


"Pay As You Go plans do not allow tethering. If you would like to tether, you will need to choose a Pay Monthly plan and / or an Add-On that does allow tethering."

I don't doubt that you can tether. But when they catch you doing it, they will stop you. So to say "tether away to your hearts content" is probably poor advice.


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2012)

Yata said:


> The most annoying thing for me is not being able to have a call/txt plan plus over 1gb tethering data. So I have to pay 12 quid for a paltry 3gb data only gigabag and then 10 quid credit for calls/txts.


Have to smile at 3GB of mobile data being described as "paltry".


----------



## craigxcraig (Nov 19, 2012)

craigxcraig said:


> FFS just gone to my online bank account and they've yet again debited me. My acct is closed, has been for several months and they still taking cash of me. Beyond the joke.
> 15/11/2012 WWW.GIFFGAFF.COM
> £15.00


 
Just recieved this from my bank and even my bank telling them is having no effect:

"Thanks for your message. 

I can confirm that the recent payment to Giff Gaff was returned back to the merchants bank on Saturday 17th November and the £15 will show on your account tomorrow. 

We do have your account on a manual monitor so this checked manually to see if any further claims have been made since the last time we checked. 

Please be aware that we are not a processing bank so we cannot stop the payments coming through, we can only return them once they have claimed. 

We return the payments back to the merchants bank advising that you have withdrawn your authorisation and request that they do not process anymore claims. 

We will continue to monitor your account until the merchant cease their claims. 

I hope this claifies the situation for you. "


----------



## editor (Dec 5, 2012)

Just got this text from GiffGaff. 


> It's Payback time. Head to 'My giffgaff' and tell us how you'd like your £0.09 Payback before 13Dec. Thanks for your contribution, the giffgaff team


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 5, 2012)

This morning I have received three random new sim cards from them  I most certainly didn't order them either


----------



## Onket (Dec 5, 2012)

Aren't they the ones that didn't arrive before?


----------



## cliche guevara (Dec 5, 2012)

editor said:


> I've only had a couple of fairly minor wobbles in the last two years and when I weigh that up with how much I'm paying for the service (i.e not very much at all with no binding contract) I still think it represents pretty remarkable value for money.


Agree with this. They aren't perfect, but I've been with them a little over two years now and have only had three or four incidents of no service. Unfortunately these have been getting more frequent, and the auto-top up doesn't always work immediately which has caught me out before, but I've saved the price of my phone and more so I can't really grumble.


----------



## editor (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm still deciding what I want to do with my £0.09.


----------



## cliche guevara (Dec 5, 2012)

Just checked mine as I haven't had a text, I've got £0.10. Wonder what I've done to be worth a penny more than you...

Last time I got about eighteen quid as I'd referred a few people and answered some questions in the forum, was pretty chuffed with that.


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 5, 2012)

Onket said:


> Aren't they the ones that didn't arrive before?


 
Don't think so, I only ever ordered one sim card, which arrived faulty, and they promptly sent out a new one which arrived within days. 

Where these other three have come from (three weeks later) is a mystery. One of them isn't even addressed to my name


----------



## Onket (Dec 5, 2012)

They must belong to some other poor sod!


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 5, 2012)

Their 3g coverage in South London is very definitely not a patch on 3's, disappointing as I'd heard otherwise (especially indoors and in basements etc) and was the main reason why I'd switched.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 5, 2012)

editor said:


> I'm still deciding what I want to do with my £0.09.





cliche guevara said:


> Just checked mine as I haven't had a text, I've got £0.10.


 

club together for a chomp and share it


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 5, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Their 3g coverage in South London is very definitely not a patch on 3's, disappointing as I'd heard otherwise (especially indoors and in basements etc) and was the main reason why I'd switched.


 
I took a punt on GG due to the glowing reviews on here primarily. Not doing that again.


----------



## Chz (Dec 6, 2012)

It's the O2 network. It's pretty damned easy to check the coverage of all the major players in your area. If you switch networks without doing so, you've only got yourself to blame.

FWIW, I've been on the Voda, EE, and O2 networks over the past while and they're all pretty similar. Voda's probably got the worst 3G for consistency, which is why I left them. I've heard 3 is a lot better since I last used them, but they'd have to be or they'd have gone bust by now.

GiffGaff is O2 with no contract, cheap PAYG and no support. Since I've rarely ever had to call support for any of the companies, outside of "I'm leaving, send me my code", it seems pretty good. That being said, I got a good price on an EE contract so it's just my wife and son on GG.


----------



## Onket (Dec 6, 2012)

Tesco mobile are doing sim only for 500 mins 5000 texts & 1gb for a tenner. That's quite good, isn't it?


----------



## cliche guevara (Dec 6, 2012)

Never had any issue with coverage, I live in Colchester, work in Brentwood and am frequently in London, Leeds and Swansea for work, seem to always have HSDPA reception


----------



## lizzieloo (Dec 7, 2012)

Still have had no problems, worked all the way to Skegness through rural Lincolnshire which was a bit like the moon. will report next month


----------



## free spirit (Dec 7, 2012)

Onket said:


> Tesco mobile are doing sim only for 500 mins 5000 texts & 1gb for a tenner. That's quite good, isn't it?


but it's tesco. It's like having a little bit of corporate evil in your pocket at all times.

then again, fuck knows if Orange are really any better on that score.


----------



## Onket (Dec 7, 2012)

Yeah.


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 10, 2012)

I wonder if they've been reading this thread, I just received the following message from them... 


> Thanks for contributing to giffgaff's success and congratulations on earning £15.00 Payback.


----------



## ymu (Dec 10, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> The £15 deal with 3 that gives you unlimited data and 300 cross network mins lets you tether too.
> 
> Giffgaff's £15 deal isn't letting me tether, which is pretty disappointing as I thought it would.


They're letting you tether because they haven't yet worked out that you are tethering. We were using a _lot_ of data and they noticed pretty quickly.  

It's an extra tenner a month to legitimise the tethering, if they catch you.



Yata said:


> ATM im only home every other weekend so I do need the tethering at the moment maybe till the new year or Feb at the latest but the signal is so poor with GG where I'm staying through the week. Been recommended 3 as it has a good signal where I'm staying but dont wanna sign up to another 2 year death pact when I could be home in a few months. But at the same time I'm seriously missing iplayer, 4od, tvcatchup, youtube..well.. the internet in general actually since I cant even reply on here when I'm tethered as the reply boxes dont load ! (wtf!)


You don't have to commit to 2 years - get a SIM-only contract and you can cancel any time you like.


----------



## craigxcraig (Dec 18, 2012)

Ah, as per normal - Giff Gaff have debited my account:

17/12/2012 WWW.GIFFGAFF.COM   £15.00

I've tried everything with my bank to cancel this and getting nowhere - even qouted some term (from earlier in the thread.) I've even switched banks but cannot fully close my account as Giff Gaff keep debiting me.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 23, 2012)

a PAYG voucher i had the other day didn't work 
tried about 4/5/6 times in a row and it was saying it was invalid
then it wouldn't tell me my balance so got well fucked off
sent a text to check balance and it came back with more than i topped up by 
still on there too!


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 23, 2013)

Been down for hours. 
No sign of it being fixed yet


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 23, 2013)

I've pretty much given up on GG, going to have to find another way to get 3G data on my iPad now...


----------



## ddraig (Apr 23, 2013)

mine is fine


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 23, 2013)

If people are after another cheap option then Virgin do a £12 deal on the EE network with unlimited texts, 1000 mins and 1gb of data.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 23, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I've pretty much given up on GG, going to have to find another way to get 3G data on my iPad now...


 
don't know if its been said, I only have a wifi ipad, but this does the trick nicely :

http://store.three.co.uk/Mobile_Broadband/MiFi

I got one from maplins last year with 15gb of data pre loaded for 49.95 ( think it was a promotion ), then  all you do is top it up when you run out, also 5 other devices can connect up to it at the same time


----------



## nogojones (Apr 24, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> If people are after another cheap option then Virgin do a £12 deal on the EE network with unlimited texts, 1000 mins and 1gb of data.


 
Virgin are shit. Most people now call me on the landline as we can't hear each other with virgin mobile


----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 24, 2013)

been with Giff Gaff for 4 months.
no problems yet...


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 24, 2013)

They fixed it about half ten last night. 
No one on giffgaff could make outgoing calls or texts. 

I'm ok with the occasional outage, for the price I pay them.


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 24, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> If people are after another cheap option then Virgin do a £12 deal on the EE network with unlimited texts, 1000 mins and 1gb of data.


You do know how fast 1gb will go on 4G, right?



ruffneck23 said:


> don't know if its been said, I only have a wifi ipad, but this does the trick nicely :
> 
> http://store.three.co.uk/Mobile_Broadband/MiFi
> 
> I got one from maplins last year with 15gb of data pre loaded for 49.95 ( think it was a promotion ), then all you do is top it up when you run out, also 5 other devices can connect up to it at the same time


Don't let me anywhere near your data allowance on PAYG.

I just don't know where it all goes.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 24, 2013)

you know exactly where it goes , and you're right to not want to admit it on here


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 24, 2013)

ruffneck23 said:


> you know exactly where it goes , and you're right to not want to admit it on here


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 24, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> You do know how fast 1gb will go on 4G, right?
> 
> 
> Don't let me anywhere near your data allowance on PAYG.
> ...



It's not on 4g you have to pay extra for that. 

Anyway I don't steam as I've got proper broadband at home so 1gb is enough for me. 

That said I've now got unlimited data as I took out a new contract so I should try harder.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 24, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> They fixed it about half ten last night.
> No one on giffgaff could make outgoing calls or texts.
> 
> I'm ok with the occasional outage, for the price I pay them.


 
what?  Is it working now?    I'd just given up checking.


----------



## grit (Apr 25, 2013)

That was my first outage with them after being a customer since January, 10 quid a month buys them patience tbh.


----------



## RaverDrew (Apr 25, 2013)

Funnily enough I wasn't affected by the outage


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 25, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> Funnily enough I wasn't affected by the outage


I bet you where.. It was only incoming calls and texts. Maybe you didn't notice.


----------

